# Alpine 3342 wiring harness. What's what?



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

I need some help with the Alpine 3342 11 band sound field processor. I just picked one up and of course it didn't come with a manual or wiring harness. I ordered the harness and received it today and am a little confused. It's a six pin with 2 power, ground, and remotes. I just want to make sure they are what they are b-4 I go hooking it up to power. 2 of each doesn't really make sense to me. It's an aftermarket harness so I'm thinking it may be generic in its markings. 

Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## ween (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi,
From an Alpine guide, 2 x 3 layout:
654
321
1: remote-on, 2: ground, 3: battery, 4: open, 5: open, 6: eq/surr defeat.
Hope this helps
Mark


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

^^^^Thanks, that's exactly the info I needed. Probably be after Christmas b-4 I have time to even bench it. Hope it works.


----------

